# Georgia Peach... The perfect peach lipstick for WOC?



## wquty77 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello Lovies, I am on the hunt for the perfect peach lipstick. Ever since i viewed the fabulous Lisa Eldrige create a 60s inspired peach/neutral make-up look on her youtube channel i have been dying. The look was just gorgeous! Of cource the only problem is, she's about 16 shades lighter than i am and the lippie she rocked would make me look like ashy sam's younger sibling. If you all know of any peach lipsticks that are similar to Obey by Illamasqua(the one Lisa used), but wearable for a darker skin PLEASE LET ME KNOW. 

thanks as always.


----------



## Smf16 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no idea myself but I am really interested to know any suggestions for an NW43. I think a peach/ coral color would be great for the summer. I am trying to add some colorful lipsticks to my collection, beside the usual nude/ brown lipsticks I wear....


----------



## captodometer (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure peach lipstick wouldn't work on me(NC50, pigmented lips).  I wear orange lipstick if I want to look kind of retro.  

The following MAC products were LE, but you should grab them if you get the chance:

Shine Manish lipglass
Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Electro lipstick

The following are permanent:

Morange lipstick
Neon Orange lipstick

Revlon also makes a nice orange lippie, but I don't remember the name.  It comes in the green tube.


----------



## angelynv (Jun 11, 2010)

Nars casablanca semi-matte lipstick with nars belle de jour or mac freckletone on top to nude it down and clear lipgloss to finish! x


----------



## angelynv (Jun 11, 2010)

you also may not need to nude it down depending on skin tone - i am NC42-43 and love casablanca on its own too although its more like a bright coral on its own.


----------



## wquty77 (Jun 12, 2010)

you know i may just try the Morange because my search is slowly becoming a dead-end. I really want to tre Peche by lancome, but i would like to know the quality before i fork out the $26 for it... haha


----------



## gabi03 (Jun 12, 2010)

Both of these are from Revlon and they're gorgeous. Coral and/or Peach lipstick from their Color burst line (the one with the black packaging and the quilt design on it)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Both of these are from Revlon and they're gorgeous. Coral and/or Peach lipstick from their Color burst line (the one with the black packaging and the quilt design on it)_

 
I swatched Peach today and it was very flattering on my NC50 skintone and could be the WOC equivalent to Illamasqua Obey that's used in the video. Corol is a brighter orangey shade. I have a lip swatch of Coral on my blog.


----------

